# DELL XPS13 USB type-c port not working

## davidshen84

Hi,

`uname -a`:

    Linux XPS13 4.9.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Feb 4 08:58:07 CST 2017 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6560U CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

I have a USB thumb drive with dual ports. One usb 3 port, one use type-c port. When I plug it into the usb 3 port, my system can recognize it. But if I plug it into the type-c port, nothing happens. dmesg shows nothing. It seems the system does not recognize the usb type-c port at all.

I think I have missed some options in the kernel. But I could not figure it out.

I have also updated my BIOS to the latest.

Thanks,

David

----------

## chithanh

Verify with "lspci -k" that all your USB controllers have a kernel driver in use.

Possibly your kernel is missing a driver for the controller which is connected to the USB Type C port.

----------

## davidshen84

Sure, some kernel driver is missing. But which one? I have selected all I can think of. I do not want to enable all the kernel options...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *davidshen84 wrote:*   

> Sure, some kernel driver is missing. But which one? I have selected all I can think of. I do not want to enable all the kernel options...

 

You have this enabled in your kernel?

```
   Symbol: UCSI [=n]   

   Type  : tristate                                 

   Prompt: USB Type-C Connector System Software Interface driver 

     Location:                                     

       -> Device Drivers    

   (1)   -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])          

     Defined at drivers/usb/misc/Kconfig:270  

     Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB [=y] && ACPI [=y]
```

----------

## charles17

 *davidshen84 wrote:*   

> Sure, some kernel driver is missing. But which one? ...

 To find the driver you need to know the device.  There is good chance lshw marks it as UNCLAIMED.

----------

## davidshen84

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *davidshen84 wrote:*   Sure, some kernel driver is missing. But which one? I have selected all I can think of. I do not want to enable all the kernel options... 
> 
> You have this enabled in your kernel?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, it is checked.

One interesting thing I just found. If I plug in the usb type-c drive in before I boot the system, the system can see the device and can access the content. But if I unplug it, then plug it back, nothing happens. Apparently, the system only try to detect usb type-c device during boot. But why?

----------

## GrayTShirt

You may need to enable PCI hotplug support https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dell_XPS_13_9360#USB_Type-C_and_Thunderbolt

----------

## davidshen84

Thanks, that really helps.

----------

